# Illegal buck proves costly for EGF man



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

An EGF man has paid nearly $1000 in fines and restitution and lost his hunting privileges for three years for shooting a whitetail buck and failing to site-tag big game during an early, antler-less-only deer season in NW Minnesota.
Derrick Peter Rasmussen of EGF paid $469 in fines and $500 in restitution in connection with the incidents, according to a spokeswoman for the Plok County court administrator's office in Crookston. Under state law, hunters or anglers convicted of two or more violations also lose their privileges for three years.
Pat Znajda, conservation officer for the Minnesota Dept. of Natural Resources in Stephen, Minn., encountered Rasmussen and three hunting partners Oct. 15 along the Red River north of EGF. The men were using an ATV to haul two deer - a fawn and a nine-point buck out of the woods, Znajda said in an incident report. Entry and exit wounds on the buck were consistent with the size of a shotgun slug, the officer said and steam was rising from the carcass.
Rasmussen initially claimed to have shot the buck with a bow several hours earlier. Znajda said, but later admitted he used a shotgun and slug to kill the deer.
The fawn while legal game for a firearm, wasn't tagged as required, and Znjda seized both deer and Rasmussen's unused tags as evidence. Meat from the deer was given to a family in need.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I think that this is what the Wahpeton High School Principal Hy Schlieve and his buddies from Samborn should have gotten, Not just one year suspension of hunting privileges.

I don't know why you wouldn't tag the doe because you can buy as many doe tags as you want nowadays.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Whats with MN's deer tags? They are attached by a string this year? Isnt that risky?


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

isnt restitution to replace what has been taken, broken or ruined? are they going to buy a new deer and replace the Buck that he took? or just fix the old one?

just was curious when I read that

once again someone giving hunters a bad name


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

MN's new tags are a joke. They are begging for people to basically "cull" bucks. There is no adhesive or anything, just a piece of paper or whatever that material is called and a string or wire running through it. There would be no difficulty removing the tag for any reason, especially to tag a bigger deer that presented an opportunity after shooting a smaller one.

I just think its a bad deal.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> ...and his buddies from VC should have gotten...


DAMMIT! It's SANBORN, NOT VC!!!! 

The "big guys" in the deal are getting $1300 in fine and fees, and required donation to RAP in an amount that I am unsure of as yet. They also received a one year suspension of their fishing licenses and a three-year suspension on all hunting licenses. I saw the plea agreement last week. Their involvement, being greater, netted them some heavier penalities.

Just FYI. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree Floyd...the MN tags are a joke. I couldn't believe it when I went for my tag last weekend that there was no adhesive on it. The tags can be easily removed and reattached. Hopefully there will be some changes next year.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> DAMMIT! It's SANBORN, NOT VC!!!!


Sorry NJ don't want to give VC a bad name.


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

I agree that when I saw MN's tags I thought they were a joke but since you have to notch the tag the day you shoot it it would be hard to use that same tag on a different day. And if the you don't notch it, it wouldn't be tagged legally anyway.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Sorry NJ don't want to give VC a bad name.


I've already taken care of that for you!


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

The tags are terrible... have you bought your fish house tag yet??? you know the one you are suppose to stick on the outside of your house... well I bought mine and it is the same kind of material.... so is a guy suppose to tape it on or what.....

I was ****** when I shot my deer this weekend and had to walk all the way back to my cabin to get a piece of string to tie the licence on with!!!! Just like MN to cheap out on everything when it comes to hunting......

:******:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> I was ticked when I shot my deer this weekend and had to walk all the way back to my cabin to get a piece of string to tie the licence on with!!!! Just like MN to cheap out on everything when it comes to hunting......


Hahaha...and to think that the Governor and Mike Hatch can waste big bucks on suing ND, but the state of MN can't afford to produce USABLE tags. LOL. Too funny, toooo damn funny!

We interrupt this internet service to bring you....another Minnesota Government shutdown.....(white noise - *scchhhshhshshshshhshsshs*). Dummies.


----------

